# Rare B12 Sunny RZ-1 Coupe with FOHA parts



## mesa (Mar 19, 2015)

hey guys,

I was at a scrapyard today and i spotted an RZ-1 nissan sunny coupe with some rare parts including a complete foha wing and oem window visors! 





































I have to go back there soon again for some other parts so i was hoping i could pick these parts up for a rz-1 lover as it would really be a shame if this car would be scrapped with the parts! I have no problem with shipping it so PM me if you need anything


----------



## Darkone121 (Aug 19, 2010)

Give me the whole front clip lol. Damn I've been searching so long for something like this in the states and I'm not as interested anymore as I use to be.


----------



## Tev (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi, are the oem window visors in good condition?

Is shipping to Europe/Germany possible?

best regards
Chris


----------



## RickNelson (Apr 27, 2015)

*Too late?*

I'm a month late, but I hope this car is still there. I sent a pm about parts for my historic race car project. Anyone else who may know where I could pick up a few needed parts, please pm me. Right now I need a rear wing, third brake light lens, a right door mirror, and a dash cover that isn't held together with duct tape.
Rick


----------



## ferryanto (Jun 4, 2016)

*Stop Lamp Nissan RZ1*

Hi, sir can you help me to find the stop lamp nissan rz1 in Pair, Regards


----------



## RZ-1 (Sep 25, 2016)

*RZ-1 Spare Parts search*

Hallo, i search for the Nissan RZ-1 many Spare Parts , but i look so much in the Internet and not see. Maybe you can help me pleas and you know where i can bey. The problem it, i living in Thailand. :-( Thank you for help.


----------

